# Croaker - no big deal?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm not seeing too much chatter about Croaker ... are they just "no big deal" (translation: they're too common to mention) or are thy just not around yet in good numbers and size 

I remember one early August in Ocean City where I caught one or two on half my casts ... 25 or so per hour ... I don't think I've caught 25 since that day (in 2004) 

I like those tasty critters, so I'm very tempted to head south to find them (even at today's gas prices) ... but I really don't have much of a clue where to look ... I've gotten some advice on croakers before from Lipripper and couple others .... if anyone knows what area may be worth trying this weekend or next, I will greatly appreciate it


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

They're here, just haven't heard much about them really turning on. I might to hit the JRB pier this weekend for them and I'll post up a report if I end up going.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

I am gonna check by tcc Port this weekend we'll see and I will post a report.


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

*JRB Pier*

I think Im also gonna hit up james river pier this saturday afternoon...I'll post how it goes


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

The Poquoson River has 4 or 5 gill (200yds to 400 yds each) nets out there right now. They have been out there for the past two weeks or so. Normally they are going after croaker this time of year.

The question that I am asking is when are the fish going to start feeding in the shallows. . . Any day now I hope. . . .


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the updates ... hope everyone gets em 

I hope to be hitting Solomons (MD) or somewhere further south ... we shall see!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

There hitting good at night on the 16th street pier off bloodworms and shrimp and even cut spot. Im taking the boat out tomorrow since its gonna be so nice and hit the MMBT, HRBT then fuel up and maybe even the CBBT pending water conditions. Im in search of some flatties


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Ain't nothing better than memories of catching croaker at IRI on both sides of the high while taking a break to catch a few waves with the kids. Croaker are good food!!

I'm lookin forward to a croaker feast this summer. Dunno what ya'all think but are grunts better tasting?


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

The coraker are in pretty good down in Bushwood (MD) might be worth the while cause this weekend Solomons is going to be packed The Tiki Bar opening


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

An hour casting squid onto the flats in Poquoson River. No hits no bumps no fish, pretty sunset. 

lot-o-gnats 

Maybe next week.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

they were d... good to me while fishing at colonial beach yesterday eve.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51680


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

fishhead said:


> I'm not seeing too much chatter about Croaker ... are they just "no big deal" (translation: they're too common to mention) or are thy just not around yet in good numbers and size
> 
> I remember one early August in Ocean City where I caught one or two on half my casts ... 25 or so per hour ... I don't think I've caught 25 since that day (in 2004)
> 
> I like those tasty critters, so I'm very tempted to head south to find them (even at today's gas prices) ... but I really don't have much of a clue where to look ... I've gotten some advice on croakers before from Lipripper and couple others .... if anyone knows what area may be worth trying this weekend or next, I will greatly appreciate it


 fished tcc tonight 3 hrs. 9 croakers 10-12ins. 2 keeper specks 2lb. range few smaller croakers and specks all caught on squid couldnt get anything to hit lures. tight lines!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishhead I just caught 8 in 30 minutes not 5 minutes from my house. They are in but just not everywhere as of yet


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Don't know squat about MD. but I'm sure you could get into the croakers at the Oceanview Pier in VA right now.....nighttime is always the right time with those critters.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Fishhead I just caught 8 in 30 minutes not 5 minutes from my house. They are in but just not everywhere as of yet


Caught not much more than a cold this weekend ... gotta get down to VA one of these days soon ... perhaps a stop in Crisfield on the way to Chincoteague


----------



## GQflyboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm going to be out on the shore just south of HRBT on the Norfolk side tommorow. I will Post a status upon my return.

If anyone has a boat and wants some company, Stop by! j/k

Hoping for a Croaker Feast for all.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

Then you shall be rewarded, we were out there last night and there was croaker all in the water!


----------

